# Handsaws



## Tom Dunlap (Aug 19, 2001)

What brand and model handsaws are climbers using?

I used to use a Fanno 13" curved. In February I started climbing with a 13" curved Silky, can'e ven pronounce the name  The scabbard is as nice as the saw.

Sharp saws and snug scabards!

Tom


----------



## sonny (Aug 20, 2001)

We tried them all, well most of them. My favoriate was a 26 in. 
ORSA saw. Our supplier as of around 4 yrs. ago does not carry them any more. Been looking everywhere, well almost everywhere, Just cant find them.


----------



## treetrunk (Aug 20, 2001)

I also use a fanno 13" curved blade but I find they blunt very quickly. My personal fave is the silky gomtaro2 330. Beautiful saw.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Aug 20, 2001)

The Corona curved pony here.Think I'll ask Santa for a Silky this year.


----------



## treeman82 (Aug 20, 2001)

i have got for my hand saw scabbord a big i think 26 or 23" tri cut blade with the raker teeth. and then i just got an oregon hand saw about 1 year ago and i must say that i love it. the oregon saw is about 13" nice handle and its got a curved blade.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 20, 2001)

Fanno handle with mondo blades. I seem to bend blades alot. I break pole saw baldes too often.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Aug 20, 2001)

JPS- You just gotta use a smoother stroke! 

Reminds me of an old joke about 'Dr. Bennett'!!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 21, 2001)

I get a bind on the blade and I don't know it till the branch moves. Bull in china shop thing. This is why I'd rather climb to make a cut. I end up doing it anyways.


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Aug 21, 2001)

I like the finger grips on the fanno tri cut handsaw and have been using it exclusively, but now i will try out the silky and the origon and do a comparison . Hey John Paul Sanborn, how many times have you found golf ball up in the trees , stuck between tight crotch branches ?  Ive found a few I wonder what all those scar marks are on the beech trees along the fairways. Is it some new disease


----------



## jsirbasku (Aug 22, 2001)

Tom how is your silky scabbard holding up?
the little plastic locking tab on mine broke off almost immiediatly. I found that getting the saw back into the scabbard is not as easy as what i was used to before ( a leather one). now i still use my silky but i use it my old scabbard.
I also have the smaller strait blade version"gomtaro", it too is nice but the blade is a little thin and can bend fairly easy. a good crabapple saw.
After using these new silkys i dont know how i did it before, even a new blade of comparisan doesnt seem to cut like the silkys do.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 22, 2001)

I've looked at a few silkys and the teeth were burned (blue) from the factory. How long do they last?

JPM, I was taking a snag down a while ago, and found a ball embeded in some punky wood. I've a buddy with a Woodmised and he wants some of the hardwoods I'll be removing to see what the grain looks like on the tee side of the log.

Today I came in and was told that a tree had cought fire! It was an old half dead coon house norway maple that I think some one dropped a stoggie in a cavity. The "mulch" was so dry it smoldered till it ignited and burned half the trunk out. Now I got a pile of spalted maple to play with.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 22, 2001)

I've looked at a few silkys and the teeth were burned (blue) from the factory. How long do they last?

Today I came in and was told that a tree had cought fire! It was an old half dead coon house norway maple that I think some one dropped a stoggie in a cavity. The "mulch" was so dry it smoldered till it ignited and burned half the trunk out. Now I got a pile of spalted maple to play with.

JPM, I was taking a snag down a while ago, and found a ball embeded in some punky wood. I've a buddy with a Woodmised and he wants some of the hardwoods I'll be removing to see what the grain looks like on the tee side of the log.


----------



## treetrunk (Aug 23, 2001)

I find that a silky gomtaro is sharper than my fanno when new, and stays sharper a lot longer, the only drawback is the blades are not as robust, so you have to be a little bit more careful, and the replacement blades are a little bit more expensive.


----------



## treeman82 (Aug 23, 2001)

The oregon saw that I use is the one with the chainsaw type teeth, I had forgotten to mention that. It has a nice and strong blade though.


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Aug 23, 2001)

where can you get a silky, i deal with sherrill and American Arborist Supply which is close enough to drive to .


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Aug 24, 2001)

Sherrill had them hanging at their booth last week.

Got all my toys in!


----------



## Joe (Aug 24, 2001)

Hi, guys;

I currently use the silky zubat hand saw. I take a little time to clean it daily, as recommended by the manufacturer, before the start of the day. I usually brush off the loose saw dust and spray it wih WD40. 

The tab on the pastic scabbard broke off mine also but I still prefer to use it instead of a leather scabbard. For me the plastic scabbard stays clean of saw dust and twigs more so than a leather scabbard. 
It's also lighter but without the tab the scabbard will rotate and the saw will fall out of it. 

The handle on the zubat is a soft, firm rubber and the replacement blades are made to fit deep into the rubber handle. 

When the saw seemed dull and I felt it was time to replace the blade, it was still cutting more efficiently than other hand saws I've used. I think the way I take care of it may have something to do with it's extended performance. It's nicely balanced too. 

I'm certain the silky zubat hand saw can be purchased through Sherrill Arborist supplies. 

Joe


----------



## sgreanbeans (Aug 26, 2001)

I bought the Stihl PS 70, in the catalog it shows the blade with cleanouts. when i got it it did not have them, i called my dealer and the checked in on it ,Sthil said that was the right blade, they dissapointed me with that, so now im thinking of getting that 21" corona saw.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 6, 2002)

*Silky Handsaws ???*

I'm considering buying a Silky handsaw. With so many models, which one is the preference. Do they cut better, last longer and worth the extra money over a Corona or Fanno? Rich.


----------



## treeman82 (Jul 7, 2002)

Rich, I used to have a silky hand saw. I LOVED that thing. Not sure which model I bought, but I do know that it was a folding type and the blade wasn't super long or anything. I can say that just in comfort alone they are worth the purchase. They definatley cut well and are easy to use. 

On a side note, do any of you guys use the chain saw style hand saws? I am using one when I climb and it works really well for me.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jul 7, 2002)

i'm putting together an order myself, and the Zubat (curved blade) seems to be the saw of choice according to about 6 climbers i have asked elsewhere.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jul 7, 2002)

I use a 13" fanno in a black scabbard. Then I saw the silky's, wich was recomended by a few guys. I bought the bigger sized curved blade and plastic scabbard for around $75.
The curve in the blade stops the sawing motion long before you reach the end of the blade and makes pulling it very hard. I think it has too much curve.
The saw is heavy.
The saw snaps into the the scabbard, which prevents it from falling out when the scabbard it inverted, but it also makes it hard to get the saw out for each cut or use. If I just hang the saw off my belt, when you pull on the saw it slightly twists the scabbard so it would almost take two hands to get it out.
The top of the scabbard has a smaller opening than the fanno scabbard which makes putting it back harder, and found that clothing would sometimes get pulled into it along with the saw.
The scabbard comes with a belt which some guys are using to attach the saw to their lower leg. I did try this for a while and found no advantage and some problems, although it looked cool.
I think I would put up the problems with the scabbard if the saw cut better, and I think the straigth blade would solve this, but I havent tried it because I don't want to waste another $75. As it stands, the silky sits in the truck unused.
Overall grade: D+


----------



## rbtree (Jul 7, 2002)

I have a Prosenthei, nice but awful delicate; we have broken two blades. Next is a straight blade Natanoko, which has a soft rubber handle, which is solidified by the metal blade extension inside. Someone must have stepped on it recently, as it just broke. Replacement blade is steep at $33. Next purchase will be a Zubat, and maybe the extension pole. The Ibuki, which Mike is referring too, I think, does look to have too much built in curve. There is a larger straight blade model, not carried by Sherril, that looks great for finishing off final hinge wood cuts, and has a beefier handle, like the Zubat. I saw Duane Neustater's in action, and will eventually get one. I also have a 21 foot Hayauchi, which is great if reach is needed, and very fast cutting, but fragile. "Bull in the china shop" me has bent it once and now broken it......Still somewhat useable, but can't fully retract it anymore.

Silkys are very fast cutting, hold an edge longer than anything else, but handle designs and fragility are issues, as well as price.
I still really like the cheap Coronas, which cut faster and hold an edge longer than Fanno.


Just don't call me a flower child:


----------



## Kevin (Jul 7, 2002)

I have a Zubat but its too pretty to use.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 7, 2002)

Zubat is the best saw I've ever used, My 020 gets lonely these days. Curve and agressiveness is near perfect on this saw, maybe a little too much for people like me that force the balde, but I'm getting better, only snapped one blade. The edge lasts at least 3 months. the guys at Alexander Equipment told me at a show they are seeing 10-12 lag time on replacement blade orders.

I used to go through Fanno baldes every 4-5 weeks.


----------



## DDM (Jul 7, 2002)

Ive got a Silky I think its the Ginsu Model Love It even Slices tomatoes & aluminum Cans.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jul 9, 2002)

Wow, remember the Ginsu?

I think it is like the most hailed tv advertising of all time in some category. It is awesome his-terical record that the Ginsu was found as being sold cheaply all around in grocery discount bins. This guy picks it up, likes it, buys a ton, and puts this add on TV..............


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2002)

I went from a 13in curved corona to the 13in curved Zubat, and I think the Zubat is by far superior to the Corona. It holds its sharpness much better, and even though they look almost identical (blades) the Zubat cuts much faster. I also like the plastic scabbard. It does not lock the saw down like Mike mentions, I easily take it in and out one handed. It is very nice to rip through 1in cuts in one stroke. I am pretty hard on my saw and have not had it bend or break yet. I've got a friend who has the longer curved saw and he really likes it, it just looked too long to me.
Greg


----------



## tshanefreeman (Jul 9, 2002)

I personally prefer and recommend the Silky Zubat......

It is extremely sharp, retains its edge, and still is versitile enough to fit into most tight places.............

However, one must remember that an extremely sharp saw will remain extremely sharp when it comes in contact with your skin. I raked across my thumb nail and knuckle around Christmas and my nail is just starting to look normal now...............KEEP YOUR BAND-AIDS CLOSE........but have fun making the perfect cut!

Shane Freeman
Total Tree Care & Consulting


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jul 10, 2002)

I always teel the guys that the best way not to cut your hands is to keep them on the handle, these saws are sharpExcept if 1 Corona screw comes out and the remaining one becomes a pivot making the blade fold!

i think the triple anti-b. ointments and bandaid is way to go. Bring it back to a 'sea' state, heals faster and more completely.


----------



## Greg (Jul 10, 2002)

I live by neosporin!! Heals good with no scars. My Dr told me that if I ever have a cut on the face to use polysporin, and never Vitamin E on the face. He said that Vit E and Neo both will promote blood vessel growth causing red looking areas that take a long time to fade away.
greg


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 10, 2002)

I keep bandage tape and TP in the truck for feild expediant bandaging.

When I was still using a Fanno to wack deadwood off (silky is so sharp the cut takes one stroke) Iwas alwaus dinging my hands and knucklers wit the follow through


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jul 15, 2002)

*The Zubat test.*

Well, on all youse guyses advice(real good english, anahey?) I went out and picked up a Zubat(silky). I also bought an ARS 13" blade for my fanno handle.

Both saws are 13", curved blade. The Zubat came with a totally useless scabbard(at least that's what the salesman told me and after a couple hours use, I agree). 

The zubat blade is flimsier, I have not decided if that's better or worse.

The zubat handle is rubber(or rubber like), I perfer the wood fanno.

The zubat has a nice little nub on the end that helps keep the saw from pulling out of the cut if you stroke too far.

The test: Both saws pulled with about the same effort, but the zubat cut through a 4.5" oak branch in 9 or 10 full strokes, while the ARS blade took 11 or 12 strokes. I made one cut with each saw and then repeated on a straight limb, each time cutting about 1" of wood off the log and counting the strokes.

I give the zubat about a 20% faster cut.

Zubat and scabbard: $59

ARS blade: $13


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jul 15, 2002)

You will probably come to like the handle on the Z. [That's Zubat for the acronym impaired ] The rubber is grippy and cushions too. The sheath is great. Tape or glue the swivel so that it hangs straight down. I haven't heard of any complaints about bending blades with the Z. If they do bend, its propably from pilot error trying to force a cut.

Tom


----------



## DDM (Jul 15, 2002)

I have the Ginga er Ginsu  I like the saw But i have to agree the Scabbards leave much to be desired.


----------



## tshanefreeman (Jul 16, 2002)

Mike, 

To begin I will openly state that I use the Zubat for my handsaw and I also have the Silky Hayauchi polesaw (similar blade) and I love the cutting performance of both.

You stated the huge difference in the price between ARS and Silky's. Perhaps a good question that should be asked is if the Silky is sharper, how many ARS's will a user go through before he/she throws away their first Silky?

Perhaps the price difference isn't that great after all!

Sidenote: The Hayauchi polesaw cuts great but the friction locks on the extendable pole are perhaps the most frustrating things ever created on this rock we call Earth..... And now that I have vented, I'm ok!


----------



## rbtree (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, and the poles are so delicate. I broke one of mine...But found the Silky US website, that says parts are available. I will ask them if the replacement red clamps have been redesigned. Maybe they could be modified, that was my thought when I first got mine two years ago.

I have never used ARS, but know the quality is high, I'd guess they'd last quite a while too...?

I like the Silky handsaw scabbards, a lttle slow to get the saw out, but not if you give a quick jerk, and they stay in, and dont get pulled out by ropes or brush.


----------



## tshanefreeman (Jul 17, 2002)

I too have considered some modifications to be placed on my Hayauchi, but what they are.......I'm still not sure.

If you hear anything about re-designed clamps.....post it and let people like me know.

Talk to you later!


----------



## budroe69moni (Jul 17, 2002)

mike,
is it worth it to fork out $59 on a new zubat??????
i was about to buy a new flanno..... my arms almost 
fell off cleaning out 2 laurel oaks using my corona folding wood handle. let me know.
thanks,
budroe


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jul 17, 2002)

Bud,
I would say look for an ARS blade over a fanno.
As for the zubat over the ARS, I don't know. $59 bucks is a lot of dough. I hear that the zubat lasts, which would be a good thing, but how do you test that?
The ginsu reference was pretty good, the blade is thin and sharp, just like a ginsu.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Jul 17, 2002)

Budroe,

Has anyone who owns a Zubat ever said that it wasn't the best saw they ever owned? I've never heard a bad thing about the saw. Personally, I think the scabbard is the best on the market some find it a little awkward though.

Have you ever regretted buying "The Best" of anything?

If you're using a folding saw, you moving from the Dark Ages to the Space Age when you buy the Z

Tom


----------



## DDM (Jul 17, 2002)

Okay seriously Checkout the Silky Ginga Saw and Scabbard are 42.00 And and a new Blade is only 19.00 I use it Daily And it is a fast cut.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 18, 2002)

I find i can bend and cut with my zubat without damaging it, kinda like those japanese carpenter saws.

The baldes last longer.

I realy like the rubber grip. Do a big green ash with it then come back.


----------



## Acer (Oct 5, 2002)

*Silky Saws: Natanoko vs Zubat*

From older posts, the Zubat seems to be a really popular saw. I've a Natanoko (has a straight blade rather than curved), which I'm really pleased with, but I'm wondering whether a curved saw like the Zubat would be better. What do you all think? I can't fault my saw, but I'm always keen to switch to better gear..


----------



## Tim Gardner (Oct 5, 2002)

I prefer the curved hand saws myself. They seem to cut faster. I can make 6" cuts pretty fast with my 13" Corona ($19.95 @ HD)but I limit my cuts to about three to 4 inches.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Oct 5, 2002)

I can say from my own experience that the Silky blades cut almost twice as fast as a Corona, and it seems like curved blades are a bit faster on larger cuts. For someone that frequently leaves the chainsaw in the truck on medium-large trims, a high quality handsaw would be an excellent investment. 

My local Vermeer/Sherrill guy says that the Zubat is more popular around here.


----------



## Tim Gardner (Oct 5, 2002)

165,

You use one of those little folding Silky saws right? I use the Corona with the tri-cut blade, works great. I did use one of those toy folders but I changed over to a 13" fixed handle. It woks great and I don't have to open and close it all the time. The extra blade length makes the cuts go faster too.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Oct 5, 2002)

Actually, I was comparing size-for-size. The Silky blades all use the same tooth pattern, except for some that have a fine tooth pattern. Yes, a longer blade will cut faster than a shorter blade. I was relating my experience with identical sized Corona vs. Silky 8" blades.


----------



## Ghivelder (Oct 5, 2002)

Try a Zubat and you'll never change saw again.
And I was already happy with my Fanno...

Sergio

www.tree-climbing.com


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Oct 5, 2002)

Fanno is better than Corona, ARS is better than Fanno, Zubat kicks ARS's a$$. Now you know what I think of your Corona, Tim. 

As far as a straight blade vs. a curved blade, the straight blade works better for cutting notches, and the curved blade works a little better for normal cutting, mostly because it is less likely to pull out of the curf, you can cut more aggresively.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Oct 5, 2002)

I'm with Sergio. Zubat's Rule!

The scabbard is so nice a light weight too. The curve of the blade and the handle keep your wrist in alignment for more of the cut. A straight blade tends to tweak your wrist a little.

Tom


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 5, 2002)

More teeth can be packed onto the same blade length when it's curved. More teeth=faster cut.

Nickrosis


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Oct 5, 2002)

More teeth just make a finer cut. 
And wouldn't being on the inside of a curve mean less teeth?


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 5, 2002)

I can only count teeth, sorry. I don't really know. Would it really be a finer cut? I'm not sure because the teeth are the same size, curved or straight.

Nickrosis


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Oct 5, 2002)

I don't know...I just wanted to confuse you. That is how it works on a circular saw and other woodworking tools.


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 5, 2002)

You succeeded.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Oct 5, 2002)

On pages 38-39 of The Catalog are the Silky handsaws. Top left shows a detail of the two different teeth designs, regular tooth and fine tooth. The regular is 8 teeth per 30mm. The fine tooth (for fine pruning) is 14 per 30mm. More teeth per inch = smaller teeth for a finer cut. Larger teeth cut faster. 

Anyway, the tooth size and count per inch will be identical with either of the two saws being discussed. The Ginga and Prosentei are the only two listed available with the fine tooth blade.

The Ibuki looks like the Billy Bada$$ of the bunch.


----------



## rbtree (Oct 5, 2002)

I find Corona's will easily outcut a Fanno, and hold an edge a lot longer. Much more power can be applied with the better handle. At $13-14 for a blade, and the acceptable performance, I sure like the Corona's, but the Silkys are way better.

I have 3 Silkys, Natanoko, Zubat, and the Prosenthei.

N is nice, I like the fact that it can fit either way in the scabbard, thus making it easy to slip back in, and use on either side of my belt. Handle is a bit floppy though. Z handle is better, and it cuts faster, being curved. P is just too small, thus the blades break if you're not extra careful. Great for small pruning though!!
There is a 15-16 inch straight bladed Silky that I've seen. It would be great for finishing off wood lowering or dropping logs where you want a straight hinge. And dont want to cut one handed with a chain saw while pushing over the piece.


----------



## Acer (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rbtree _
> *.
> 
> I have 3 Silkys, Natanoko, Zubat, and the Prosenthei.
> ...



Wow. The handle, and how it fits into the scabbard, are important to me. One saw I was supplied with was a [email protected]@rd for falling out, and slippy. The Nakanoto handle is great. It's so grippy. I've never dropped it, and it's never ever worked out of the scabbard, yet I don't have to undo anything when I need it..just whip it out!! If the Zubat handle's better, and it cuts faster, I want one.  Can't wait for the shops to open tomorrow!!


----------



## Greg (Oct 7, 2002)

I love my zubat, It is a hard working saw. It has to be my most used peice of equipment, and one that I could not work without. I have often wondered if the straight blade would be better, because I use it so much I am frequently cutting notches, and the curved blade makes that very tricky. I think the key is to keep the notch shallow. I used to use the 13" curved Corona, I went from a 13" $20 saw to the Zubat a $60 13"saw, and don't regret it for a minute. I was buying a new Corooa about ever 2 months, but I have had my Z for about 5-6 months and have not replaced it yet. I think it is getting to be about that time however...

I have recently been using a leg scabbard, if you have not tried one, you must, they are great!!! I stole a design from someone here at this site. I took the little connector off the back of my Z scabbard, bought a double nylon dog collar (2 strips of nylon webbing stiched together. I poped the stiching enough to fit the saw in between and then placed it under the silver little fancy plate on the scabbard and then screwed it back on. just the one strap right below my knee holds the saw perfectly. I feel like quick draw mcgraw! the saw is always right there where you need it, easy to pull and easy to place. Try it!!!
Greg


----------



## treeclimber165 (Oct 7, 2002)

I keep looking at that Zubat hanging on the hook every time I go to Vermeer. I even took it out of the scabbard today, but put it back because I was already up to $130+. Maybe soon, I'll make do with my Accel and chainsaw for now.

Replacement blades are $36 for the Zubat. Sherrill #20687


----------



## Kevin (Oct 7, 2002)

I`ll give the Zubat a thumbs up.
Great little limbing saw with a solid case.


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 7, 2002)

Whether on a curved or straight blade, teeth of a specified size are similar. Also their geometery, or shape, is the same.
Teeth are measured by the number of "teeth" per inch or "points" per inch. "Teeth" are measured gullet to gullet. "Points" are measured top of tooth to top of tooth.

Hope that answers your question

FSW [Fanno Saw Works]

----
I'm going to ask another question....will post the response.

Nickrosis

P.S. My new mugshot! I was eating a donut outside our hotel, Days Inn, in Columbus, Ohio for the TCI Expo there. Later that same night, the swat team broke into the neighbors with 20 personnel members and some armored cars and vans.


----------



## Tim Gardner (Oct 8, 2002)

Silky Saws Web Site


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 8, 2002)

OK...so according to that site, there are 7.5 teeth every 30mm on both the Zubat and the Ibuki, as an example. My question is, how is that 30mm measured? On the curve? With a ruler from end to end?

Nickrosis


----------



## Tim Gardner (Oct 8, 2002)

Most likely they have a hot darkened room full of old ladies counting teeth in very dim light.......................


----------



## Kevin (Oct 8, 2002)

It`s closer to 8 teeth/30mm.
From the bottom of each tooth, center to center.

... and another mystery is solved.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Nov 16, 2003)

Ha! I like this thread!


----------



## wiley_p (Nov 16, 2003)

*Silky handsaws*

I still have a couple of Fanno handsaws, mostly unused now. I am currently using the zubat and Hyauchi polesaws. They are kind of delicate but worth the money. I also use ther Ibuki, and Masuru These are large 330mm+ both cut great and the straight blade on the Masuru is great for taking small tops. I also use a finetooth Gunman and a folding Gomboy for small ornamental pruning cuts. Each saw from silky is always a little different than the other models they have. I am very happy with the tools so far.


----------



## rbtree (Nov 17, 2003)

wiley,

I've been wanting a Mazuru, from what source did you find it?

woof


----------



## NickfromWI (Nov 17, 2003)

At TCI, karina and I spoke for a while with the Reps from Silky. They were super nice guys and loved asking us questions about how to improve their saws and scabbards. They showed us some improvements that are soon to come on the scabbard. Just little bits here and there that are going to be reinforced to lessen the chance of it breaking. Also, they showed us a prototype of the new leg scabbard. It's a bit bulky, as it's designed to be used with the Zubat and the Ibuki. It looks like it'll be just fine, though I prefer the way I modified my original silky scabbard to be a leg scabbard. I got the idea from someone here. Who was that?

love
nick


----------



## Curtis James (Nov 18, 2003)

I just got the Silky zubat for my birthday, it is replacing a corona I got from home depo. So far so good. better ballance and super light. I was wondering how long the plastic scabbard would last.


----------



## Stumper (Nov 18, 2003)

Te scabbards usually last until they break. --Unlesss they are lost or stolen first. (Maybe I should run for office-a factual statement that doesn't tell anyone anything!)


----------



## Stumper (Nov 18, 2003)

Brian, My Gomtaro scabbard is hoding up nicely but how about a standard belting "Pony saw" scabbard for the Zubat? Mine has lasted for several years and several Corona Razortooths. I don't climb as much as you but still it ought to hold up for quite a while. It will, of course weigh more than the issue scabbard.


----------



## mikecross23 (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RockyJSquirrel _
> * I prefer the saddle attachment but it won't stay attached. *



Brian, 
Do you mean the clip stays attached to you saddle but the scabbard and saw falls? That's the problem I had w/ mine so I tightly wrapped electrical tape around the prong portion of the clip and now it is tight. Hasn't come undone since.

I bought the stuff to make it a leg scabbard but haven't done it yet.

-Mike-


----------

